# Red elm



## jimmyjames (Sep 2, 2013)

Good morning wood junkies! I woke up this morning to a chain saw blazing over at my neighbors, the last storm we had it almost uprooted my neighbors red elm, well the last few weeks its been leaning more and more and finally bit the dust last night, pretty large tree. I'm not interested in milling it but I may go cut it up for him since he's trying to buck it up with a baby poulan chainsaw, I think it may be faster cutting it with a spoon than what he's doing now.... I may bring some chunks home in the lawnmower cart. Has anybody turned or used red elm? I know a fee have used american elm and possibly some Siberian elm but I don't think I have seen red elm.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 2, 2013)

I may have turned it before... I sometimes don't know what kind of elm I'm getting from the tree lot when I'm cutting blanks. Our local stuff really moves when drying, but I think the crotches and any burls would be worth getting. Occasionally, you'll find a little curly elm, and it's pretty stuff. ive even seen some pretty amazing spalted elm. However, given your stash of figured maple and walnut, I don't know that it's up to snuff for your wood lot though.


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah I will probably pass on it, me and my friend with the chainsaw mill are going up to rummage through a log pile at a giant mulch company in town, probably find a lot more use able stuff over there, plus my neighbors is kind of an a**hat anyway...


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 2, 2013)

We call it Slippery Elm down here.
It has some really nice tones/hues and the grain is generally nice and tight. I have made a few dozen bottle stoppers and a handful of pens with the stuff, as well as selling hundreds of game call sized blanks.....think I was getting $0.45/pen, $0.85/bottle stopper, and $1.25/game call. While it wasn't the most profit from a species of wood I've sold, it sold well if it had good figure(crotch).
It dries well, at least in my metal shed out back, without a lot of checking.

I still have some big crotch chunks laying around. I might re-saw the stuff for .6" thick RM bowl blanks? I dunno.....


If it's free, grab some!





Scott (Poulan chainsaws sound like weedwhackers) B


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 2, 2013)

I would grab a few chunks, even if it is just for trading -- someone will want it. Chuck


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 2, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Good morning wood junkies! I woke up this morning to a chain saw blazing over at my neighbors, the last storm we had it almost uprooted my neighbors red elm, well the last few weeks its been leaning more and more and finally bit the dust last night, pretty large tree. I'm not interested in milling it but I may go cut it up for him since he's trying to buck it up with a baby poulan chainsaw, I think it may be faster cutting it with a spoon than what he's doing now.... I may bring some chunks home in the lawnmower cart. Has anybody turned or used red elm? I know a fee have used american elm and possibly some Siberian elm but I don't think I have seen red elm.



My father called it piss elm. I didn't know why until I burned some elm firewood. You get the idea, er maybe the smell!


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 4, 2013)

Ralph Muhs said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning wood junkies! I woke up this morning to a chain saw blazing over at my neighbors, the last storm we had it almost uprooted my neighbors red elm, well the last few weeks its been leaning more and more and finally bit the dust last night, pretty large tree. I'm not interested in milling it but I may go cut it up for him since he's trying to buck it up with a baby poulan chainsaw, I think it may be faster cutting it with a spoon than what he's doing now.... I may bring some chunks home in the lawnmower cart. Has anybody turned or used red elm? I know a fee have used american elm and possibly some Siberian elm but I don't think I have seen red elm.
> ...



I have never dealt with red elm only American elm it smells that way also. I used some for wall paneling it is real pretty but I did not procrastinate long before I put the sealer on.:lolol:


----------

